# Woolwich 'murderer' Michael Adebolajo today admitted killing Lee Rigby!!!



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

look at this scum of the earth!!! waste of space! waste of air! lower than low! uneducated pr!ck!

he sits there and explains how he did it and why he did it when infact he shouldn't even be allowed to breath for one more second!

Bring back the death sentence... I 110% agree with bringing back the death sentence...

My blood boils when i see cvnt like these two being allowed to live knowing what they've done!!!

at the very least they should be sent back to the fvcked up land that they came from with all their families.....

if you cant live by the rules of this country then simply crawl back to where ever you came from you cvnt!!!!!!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2520719/Killer-Lee-Rigby-describes-moment-Woolwich-soldier-died-takes-witness-stand.html


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

The sad thing is they are getting the publicity.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

teramobil said:


> look at this scum of the earth!!! waste of space! waste of air! lower than low! uneducated pr!ck!
> 
> he sits there and explains how he did it and why he did it when infact he shouldn't even be allowed to breath for one more second!
> 
> ...


we'll never get the death penalty back anytime soon...

Do you think its more of a punishment to have to spend a long time in prison (probably in segregation to keep him from harm)

OR

to be given a death penalty?

Personally I think its worse to be in jail for rest of your life (although he will probably get out in 30-40years) than be killed and its over.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

teramobil said:


> look at this scum of the earth!!! waste of space! waste of air! lower than low! uneducated pr!ck!
> 
> he sits there and explains how he did it and why he did it when infact he shouldn't even be allowed to breath for one more second!
> 
> ...


They're from London mate, born and bred.

Only converted to Islam while at university after a Christian upbringing.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

supermancss said:


> Do you think its more of a punishment to have to spend a long time in prison (probably in segregation to keep him from harm)
> 
> OR
> 
> to be given a death penalty?


I'd take prison any day of the week. I can't imagine what it must feel like waking up and knowing this day is your last and having to walk down to the execution room.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Smitch said:


> They're from London mate, born and bred.
> 
> Only converted to Islam while at university after a Christian upbringing.


I thought they were born here.... then kill them in the public..... set EDL loose on them... they will know how to deal with these cvnts!


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

supermancss said:


> we'll never get the death penalty back anytime soon...
> 
> Do you think its more of a punishment to have to spend a long time in prison (probably in segregation to keep him from harm)
> 
> ...


these cvnts know that they wont be executed and that this country is so soft on them that is why they do what they do! they should be killed one after the other.. no mercy.....


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Animals, savages and uneducated filth. There is no punishment severe enough in this instance.

I'd like to see them both tortured to death, resuscitated then the process repeated over and over until nothing of their tiny minds remain intact.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

what i dont understand is, if he has admitted it (as he did yesterday) why are they still gonig ahead with the trial??


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Sad times we live in


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> what i dont understand is, if he has admitted it (as he did yesterday) why are they still gonig ahead with the trial??


tell me about it!!! they dont deserve anything..

and they ask me why i dont pay Taxes!!! well that is the reason why.. because you waste my money on bunch of cvnts like these!!!!!!!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

teramobil said:


> tell me about it!!! they dont deserve anything..
> 
> and they ask me why i dont pay Taxes!!! well that is the reason why.. because you waste my money on bunch of cvnts like these!!!!!!!


you dont pay taxes? How come?


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> you dont pay taxes? How come?


lol, because i run my own business.... i do pay my taxes.. that was figure of speech LOL

And i do fiddle the books sometimes as and when needed


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> what i dont understand is, if he has admitted it (as he did yesterday) why are they still gonig ahead with the trial??


Didn't read the full article so I might be wrong, but I think while they've admitted to killing him they are not admitting to the murder charge as they claim to be soldiers.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Nearly all religions have a strong link to the 'Golden Rule' of *'Treat others as you wish to be treated'*

Islam is the only religion that doesn't conform to this. I think the Quran actually almost goes against this completely and one verse I found says this :

"Muhammad is the messenger of Allah; and those who are with him are strong against Unbelievers, (but) compassionate amongst each other."

Which ive read countless times before is a prime example of Fascism, the last major example of course being with Hitler and the aryan race.

Democracy and diversity have come a huge way since then but it really is a sleeping giant and will at some point become to the point where it causes another major war, possibly even having a big impact on the UK itself and the general public.

No other religions that im aware teach and promote such a way of living as that everyone else is wrong and for that they don't get the same rights as us.

Pretty worrying when you read into the what I would call worst parts of the Quran, but then again there is alot of it which mirrors other faiths which a typical person would agree with as a good way to live.

These people are obviously brainwashed and possibly suffering some kind of mental illness, to be so detached from humanity to murder a random person who they "prayed" was a solider is impossible to backup with any kind of religion.

They should be suffering the same fate if they kept to their religions laws, but because Lee wasn't a Muslim it's OK in their religion aparently


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

teramobil said:


> View attachment 141879


^^^This is why I stopped following any type of media. Its a horrible world we live in.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Didn't read the full article so I might be wrong, but I think while they've admitted to killing him they are not admitting to the murder charge as they claim to be soldiers.


yes that is correct.. and that is whats bugging me the most!!! you bl00dy killed the poor bloke.... soldier or not you are a murderer!!! he wasn't holding a gun at them and there is no war in the middle of london or anywhere else in this country for that matter so saying "I am a soldier and I didn't murder the poor bloke" is absolutely a BS.... why do they have to waste time, money, energy to even listen to them is beyond me!


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> what i dont understand is, if he has admitted it (as he did yesterday) why are they still gonig ahead with the trial??


They pleaded not guilty, hence the trial.

As much as i'd love to see these two face a public flogging, that would reduce us to the level that these parasites worship.

What they did was atrocious, but the laws of our land are what they are. And changing them for these c*nts is exactly what they'd want.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

no-way said:


> They pleaded not guilty, hence the trial.
> 
> As much as i'd love to see these two face a public flogging, that would reduce us to the level that these parasites worship.
> 
> What they did was atrocious, but the laws of our land are what they are. And changing them for these c*nts is exactly what they'd want.


so even if yu admit guilt you are still on trial?

Seems very silly to me but like you say, laws are laws


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

supermancss said:


> Nearly all religions have a strong link to the 'Golden Rule' of *'Treat others as you wish to be treated'*
> 
> Islam is the only religion that doesn't conform to this. I think the Quran actually almost goes against this completely and one verse I found says this :
> 
> ...


I'm afraid I don't buy any of that (apart from the brainwashed bit). If I was going to make such a judgement on Islam I'd want to come to the conclusion myself, but quite frankly I cba too even look into it. I'm sure there are extracts you can take out of the bible that look pretty fvcked up in isolation.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> so even if yu admit guilt you are still on trial?
> 
> Seems very silly to me but like you say, laws are laws


They did not admit the murder charge. So they went on trial.

They have admitted killing him, but deny the charge of murder, thats the key thing. They want the trial, they want the spotlight. And all it will do is reinforce extreme views from both sides as it has done already with mentions of EDL etc... you can imagine whats happening with their nutter pals too.

It should have been a closed door trial IMO. Not giving them an inch of press or media attention and dealing with them accordingly.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

2004mark said:


> I'm afraid I don't buy any of that (apart from the brainwashed bit). If I was going to make such a judgement on Islam I'd want to come to the conclusion myself, but quite frankly I cba too even look into it. I'm sure there are extracts *you can take out of the bible that look pretty fvcked up in isolation.*


the thing is the whole quran is fvcked up!!!!!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

teramobil said:


> yes that is correct.. and that is whats bugging me the most!!! you bl00dy killed the poor bloke.... soldier or not you are a murderer!!! he wasn't holding a gun at them and there is no war in the middle of london or anywhere else in this country for that matter so saying "I am a soldier and I didn't murder the poor bloke" is absolutely a BS.... why do they have to waste time, money, energy to even listen to them is beyond me!


Totally agree... "You're not soldiers. Take them down"... simple as that lol


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

I don't agree with people calling them terrorists.... These two men are just plain scum of the earth, Using religion as an excuse to kill. I hope they die a slow, painfull death


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> so even if yu admit guilt you are still on trial?
> 
> Seems very silly to me but like you say, laws are laws


Not sure on the legal terms but they are saying it was in battle. A soldier killing another soldier. That's not murder. Like my grandad shooting a German soldier in WW2, he wouldn't be guilty of murder. They are just playing the system though.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

teramobil said:


> the thing is the whole quran is fvcked up!!!!!


I'm an atheist, and think the bible is pretty ****ed up too.

There is one common theme with 99% of wars, terrorism and general nasty ****. RELIGION.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

teramobil said:


> the thing is the whole quran is fvcked up!!!!!


How long did it take you to read it?


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

ableton said:


> I don't agree with people calling them terrorists.... These two men are just plain scum of the earth, Using religion as an excuse to kill. I hope they die a slow, painfull death


and i wont call them "men" either!! there is no word for them as of yet!!!! other than sum of the earth... even animals wont do what they did to their own kind.........


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

no-way said:


> They did not admit the murder charge. So they went on trial.
> 
> They have admitted killing him, but deny the charge of murder, thats the key thing. They want the trial, they want the spotlight. And all it will do is reinforce extreme views from both sides as it has done already with mentions of EDL etc... you can imagine whats happening with their nutter pals too.
> 
> *It should have been a closed door trial IMO*. Not giving them an inch of press or media attention and dealing with them accordingly.


completely agree- similar to that mentalist who killed people at the batman film


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

the police should have executed them at the scene,should never have gone to court.


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

teramobil said:


> and i wont call them "men" either!! there is no word for them as of yet!!!! other than sum of the earth... even animals wont do what they did to their own kind.........


I don't understand why companies don't use people like this for product testing, instead of innocent animals?


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

bigmitch69 said:


> How long did it take you to read it?


I have never read the quran but where I've come from we were forced to studdy the sh!t thing but i never did and i got into so much trouble for it!!! I wasn't born in a muslim family.... as you can see from my AVI i am not white... I was born in middle east and came to this country when i was a child....

All i can tell you about quran is that it is one of the most brutal, full of bullsh!ts book ever written by man kind....

and yes it was written by a man and not "God" or whatever they say!!!


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

Sickening vile monsters of allah show no remorse, admit cold heartedly so anything less than 'you will serve time until your deaths make the cell vacant' will be letting them off.


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

teramobil said:


> I have never read the quran but where I've come from we were forced to studdy the sh!t thing but i never did and i got into so much trouble for it!!! I wasn't born in a muslim family.... as you can see from my AVI i am not white... I was born in middle east and came to this country when i was a child....
> 
> All i can tell you about quran is that it is one of the most brutal, full of bullsh!ts book ever written by man kind....
> 
> and yes it was written by a man and not "God" or whatever they say!!!


Abloodymen!.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

ableton said:


> I don't understand why companies don't use people like this for product testing, instead of innocent animals?


best idea ever mate.... totally agreed


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2013)

teramobil said:


> I have never read the quran but where I've come from we were forced to studdy the sh!t thing but i never did and i got into so much trouble for it!!! I wasn't born in a muslim family.... as you can see from my AVI i am not white... I was born in middle east and came to this country when i was a child....
> 
> All i can tell you about quran is that it is one of the most brutal, full of bullsh!ts book ever written by man kind....
> 
> and yes it was written by a man and not "God" or whatever they say!!!


AMEN to that


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

huckfead said:


> Abloodymen!.


huh?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

teramobil said:


> All i can tell you about quran is that it is one of the most brutal, full of bullsh!ts book ever written by man kind....


I fully agree. It's nearly as bad as the Bible...


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

no-way said:


> I'm an atheist, and think the bible is pretty ****ed up too.
> 
> There is one common theme with 99% of wars, terrorism and general nasty ****. RELIGION.


Religion isn't the end of the line though, we can't just blame it all on religion... religion isn't evil, it's just a notion made up by us humans because of our need to understand the world/universe around us. But these religions bond people together, it's these bonds that cause the problems. If there was no religion there would still be plenty of war and fighting, the bonds would just be replaced by other things, kingdoms, football clubs lol. It's just our nature.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Kazza61 said:


> I fully agree. It's nearly as bad as the Bible...


I hope you are joking mate! I am an atheist but I know for a fact that quran is 1000 times worse than bible.....


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

teramobil said:


> huh?


Amen - exactamundo! - nail on 'ead etc..


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Religion isn't the end of the line though, we can't just blame it all on religion... religion isn't evil, it's just a notion made up by us humans because of our need to understand the world/universe around us. But these religions bond people together, it's these bonds that cause the problems. If there was no religion there would still be plenty of war and fighting, the bonds would just be replaced by other things, kingdoms, football clubs lol. It's just our nature.


True, but people have believed these stories for centuries, millennia even! They have fought and died in the name of religion.

Mechanisms designed to control the beliefs of the masses. There would have been/will be wars spurred on by one bloke wanting to take control of another territory... That is unfortunately human nature, but it's incomprehensible to me, that in 2013 people still live and die by some words written by some men thousands of years ago.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

In full agreement with OP however the sad thing is you will still have your do gooding hippy [email protected] that will say things like ohh They still have human rights and all that pish! fcuk it get rid of those cnuts as well lol


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

teramobil said:


> I hope you are joking mate! I am an atheist but I know for a fact that quran is 1000 times worse than bible.....


How long did it take you to read The Bible?


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

bigmitch69 said:


> How long did it take you to read The Bible?


how long does it take you to come up with these weird questions ffs? are u bored or something?

or maybe i said something that offended your mozzie brothers?!


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

teramobil said:


> how long does it take you to come up with these weird questions ffs? are u bored or something?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

teramobil said:


> I hope you are joking mate! I am an atheist but I know for a fact that quran is 1000 times worse than bible.....


I'm sure you would hope that but I suspect you have not actually read either book in any detail. Read the Old Testament and it will open your eyes. It is a plain crazy, vicious book full of brutal and illogical violence. A quick taster from Leviticus;

"Get an animal, kill it, sprinkle the blood around, cut the dead animal into pieces, and burn it for a "sweet savor unto the Lord."

Here are more gory details (the majority of these relate to issues for which people should be put to death):

"All the fat is the Lord's." 3:16

Moses puts blood on Aaron's right ear, thumb, and big toe. 8:23-24

God's 13th Killing:

God kills Aaron's sons for offering "strange fire before the Lord." 10:1-2

Hares are unclean since they chew the cud. 11:6

Bats are just unclean birds. 11:13,19

Four-legged birds are an abomination to God. 11:20

Insects have four legs. 11:21, 23

Baby girls are twice as dirty as baby boys. 12:1-8

God's cure for leprosy. 14:2-32

What to do if "he that hath the issue spit upon him that is clean." 15:8

What to do "if any man's seed of copulation go out from him." 15:16-18

Menstruating women are unclean to God. 15:19-30

God's law for wet dreams. 15:16-17, 32

Don't look at any naked menstruating women. 18:19

Homosexuality is an abomination to God. 18:22

Don't mix seeds when sowing a field or wear a garment with mixed fibers. 19:19

If you have sex with a slave woman, you must then scourge her. 19:20

Don't round the corners of your head or mar the corners of your beard. 19:27

Children who curse their parents, adulterers, and homosexuals must be killed. 20:9-12

Woman with "familiar spirits" must be stoned to death. 20:27

The unchaste daughters of priests must be burnt to death. 21:9

Handicapped people must not approach the altar. 21:16-23

God's 14th Killing:

A man curses and blasphemes while disputing with another man. Moses asks God what to do about it. God says that the whole community must stone him to death. "And the children of Israel did as the Lord and Moses commanded." 24:10-23

God's instructions for buying slaves. 25:45-46

"Ye shall sow your seed in vain, for your enemies shall eat it." 26:16

God will "send wild beasts among you, which shall rob your of your children." 26:22

"And ye shall eat the flesh of your sons, and the flesh of your daughters shall ye eat." 26:29

God places a dollar value on human life; women are worth less (50 - 60%) than men. 27:3-7


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

teramobil said:


> how long does it take you to come up with these weird questions ffs? are u bored or something?
> 
> or maybe i said something that offended your mozzie brothers?!


What's a mozzie brother? Is that something racist?

I agreed these killers are scum of the earth but I also believe you're not the sharpest tool in the box either. You said the religious books are BS and I was generally interested in how long it took you to read them.

I haven't read them so I don't know if there are BS or not. I'm assuming you've read them though as you state its BS. Just wondered how long it took that's all. Something wrong with that?


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

teramobil said:


> *how long does it take you to come up with these weird questions ffs? are u bored or something?*
> 
> or maybe i said something that offended your mozzie brothers?!


And to answer you're 2 questions

About a second.

Yes.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

teramobil said:


> how long does it take you to come up with these weird questions ffs? are u bored or something?
> 
> or maybe i said something that offended your mozzie brothers?!


Sounds to me like you're using the horrific killing of Lee Rigby to get across your hate for Muslims and the Quran.

If you haven't read either the bible, or the koran, how can you say with any conviction that one is a 1000 times worse than the other?


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Kazza61 said:


> I'm sure you would hope that but I suspect you have not actually read either book in any detail. Read the Old Testament and it will open your eyes. It is a plain crazy, vicious book full of brutal and illogical violence. A quick taster from Leviticus;
> 
> "Get an animal, kill it, sprinkle the blood around, cut the dead animal into pieces, and burn it for a "sweet savor unto the Lord."
> 
> ...


I appreciate what you are saying... as I said before, I never read the quran and no i didn't read the bible either.. had much better things to do in life to be honest!

however, quran has much more stuff to top that!

i.e. in one part of quran says, (and I'm translating the sh!t from arabic and arabic is not my lanaguage but we had to study it), that if a man wants have sex with his woman at any time of the day even if its during a war and even his wife is on the top of a CAMEL, she should allow her husband to have sex with her!!!

there are countless craps like the above in quran!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

teramobil said:


> I thought they were born here.... then kill them in the public..... set EDL loose on them... they will know how to deal with these cvnts!


I personally don't see the EDL doing anything at all constructive to stop any of this.Sure look at the places in England that's totally over run by Islamic radicals from preaching on british streets to having parts of England a no british citizen zone.Luton apparently is a total shambles now going by documentaries lately.

The problems got too big now thanks to the government welcoming in Britain and now we are starting to see the huge problems its causing the british people who just want to live in peace.

When I say british citizens im meaning black,white,and every culture that's peaceful.

The only way to to fight against any extremist is force against force.You can rally all week every week but it falls on deaf ears and it seems the EDL only do that and its not having any positive effects to get rid of the major problem especially England is facing now


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

no-way said:


> Sounds to me like you're using the horrific killing of Lee Rigby to get across your hate for Muslims and the Koran.
> 
> If you haven't read either the bible, or the koran, how can you say with any conviction that one is a 1000 times worse than the other?


Someone got what I was aiming at :beer: shame the OP didn't. But like I said he's not the sharpest tool in the box ha ha.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

teramobil said:


> l
> 
> And i do fiddle the books sometimes as and when needed


Why would you admit that on a public board, all it takes is the wrong person to see that and grass you up to HMRC then you'll have an investigation on your hands


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

teramobil said:


> I appreciate what you are saying... as I said before, I never read the quran and no i didn't read the bible either.. had much better things to do in life to be honest!
> 
> however, quran has much more stuff to top that!
> 
> ...


And the Bible says that if strangers come to your door you should give them your daughters!


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

bigmitch69 said:


> What's a mozzie brother? Is that something racist?
> 
> I agreed these killers are scum of the earth but I also believe you're not the sharpist tool in the box either. You said the religious books are BS and I was generally interested in how long it took you to read them.
> 
> I haven't read them so I don't know if there are BS or not. I'm assuming you've read them though as you state its BS. Just wondered how long it took that's all. Something wrong with that?


No you are the sharpest tool in the box!! I love it when something like this (especially something to do with politics, religion etc) gets posted on internet, people like you (internet warriers) start banging on their chest and try to look clever and educated!!!!!!!

as i said where i've come from we had to studdy the **** thing!! our day and nights, our TV programs, our radio shows, our news papers and everything else was based upon Islam and I've seen and read and heard more about islam that you and people like you ever would ever imagine..

so please stop acting like "Mr know it all" as you know absolutely nothing about me, my background and what I know and what I don't.....

You will never feel the pain that Islam and muslims put me and my family through so please hush your mouth and just study more about these thugs!!!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Fixed that for you mate



teramobil said:


> I have never read the quran but where I've come from we were forced to studdy the sh!t thing but i never did and i got into so much trouble for it!!! I wasn't born in a muslim family.... as you can see from my AVI i am not white... I was born in middle east and came to this country when i was a child....
> 
> All i can tell you about quran is that it is one of the most brutal, full of bullsh!ts book ever written by man kind....
> 
> and yes it was written by a man *(well, a warlord who married a 12 year old girl) *and not "God" or whatever they say!!!


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

no-way said:


> Sounds to me like you're using the horrific killing of Lee Rigby to get across your hate for Muslims and the Quran.
> 
> If you haven't read either the bible, or the koran, how can you say with any conviction that one is a 1000 times worse than the other?


please read my last post.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

teramobil said:


> No you are the sharpest tool in the box!! I love it when something like this (especially something to do with politics, religion etc) gets posted on internet, people like you (internet warriers) start banging on their chest and try to look clever and educated!!!!!!!
> 
> as i said where i've come from we had to studdy the **** thing!! our day and nights, our TV programs, our radio shows, our news papers and everything else was based upon Islam and I've seen and read and heard more about islam that you and people like you ever would ever imagine..
> 
> ...


There is only one person here coming across as an internet warrior and know it all... and it isn't @bigmitch69 :lol:


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

teramobil said:


> No you are the sharpest tool in the box!! I love it when something like this (especially something to do with politics, religion etc) gets posted on internet, people like you (internet warriers) start banging on their chest and try to look clever and educated!!!!!!!
> 
> as i said where i've come from we had to studdy the **** thing!! our day and nights, our TV programs, our radio shows, our news papers and everything else was based upon Islam and I've seen and read and heard more about islam that you and people like you ever would ever imagine..
> 
> ...


Please re-read my posts as I quoted I HAVENT read the books therefore I'm admitting I DONT KNOW if they are BS. Which means I'm far from a Mr Know It All.

Does that make sense to you?

And as for me being a keyboard warrior.......ha ha. You telling me to hush my mouth......ha ha. Good one.

No I don't know anything about you nor do I wish too. Anything else to add while you're all hot and bothered?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

teramobil said:


> or maybe i said something that offended your mozzie brothers?!


Mate you need to get a grip. These callous murders are cvnts. Some Muslims are cvnts. Some Christians are cvnts. Some Atheists are cvnts. But just being a Muslim or a Christian or an Atheist doesn't automatically mean you are a cvnt.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

2004mark said:


> There is only one person here coming across as an internet warrior and know it all... and it isn't @bigmitch69 :lol:


okay, I didnt say I know it all.... I only said I know more about Islam and muslims that he does 

but he seemed to keep trying to push me in the corner by asking me how long did it take me to learn this and how long did it take me to learn that!!?!?

and when I confronted him he changed his tune by saying "He just wanted to know as he never read either of them"....

anyway, he negged me and this is what he says *I believe you're being racist towards me. I hate racists.*

I never tried to be racist.. :lol:

life goes on


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

teramobil said:


> please read my last post.


I've read it, and it just reinforces my post mate... You are using your personal experiences and prejudices to chastise them (muslims, the Quran). The thing is, I agree with you in some ways, as I mentioned before. But I have a problem with religion as a concept, not just one religion over another.

It's been pointed out to you that the bible contains some serious tripe along with the Quran but you're flatly refusing to accept that. That's the problem i've got with it, and it's those views that are fueling hundreds of misguided views from lots of people, and many of my friends too.

Extremist views aren't solely reserved for (some) Muslims.


----------



## get_hench (Oct 4, 2013)

They class themselves as muslims but they're not, cause muslims aren't aloud to kill innocent people

These guys are messed up in the head


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Handbags are out in here now!


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Dizzee! said:


> Handbags are out in here now!


Maybe not the most mature or constructive addition to the debate but I suppose it nudges your post count up a bit.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

no-way said:


> I've read it, and it just reinforces my post mate... You are using your personal experiences and prejudices to chastise them (muslims, the Quran). The thing is, I agree with you in some ways, as I mentioned before. But I have a problem with religion as a concept, not just one religion over another.
> 
> It's been pointed out to you that the bible contains some serious tripe along with the Quran but you're flatly refusing to accept that. That's the problem i've got with it, and it's those views that are fueling hundreds of misguided views from lots of people, and many of my friends too.
> 
> Extremist views aren't solely reserved for (some) Muslims.


and I totally 110% agree with you mate. I am an atheist.... but the only thing I couldn't agree with was that you said I am using personal experiences and prejudices to chastise them but I am not going only by my own personal experience or my family's experience. my views on islam and muslims are based on a nation's experience.... over 40-45 million people....


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

teramobil said:


> okay, I didnt say I know it all.... I only said I know more about Islam and muslims that he does
> 
> but he seemed to keep trying to push me in the corner by asking me how long did it take me to learn this and how long did it take me to learn that!!?!?
> 
> ...


It seems that you've got a problem with Islam and Muslims and you're trying to use this news story as a basis to release all your hate.

Firstly if you've ever read Quran, you will understand and realise that it states that killing innocent people is prohibited. It likens the fact of killing one person the same as killing the whole of mankind. So I don't see where you're coming from.

Secondly when quoting verses of the Quran, why don't you reference them so we check which verses relate to what you're saying. Obviously you can't as no such verses exist, and instead of reading portion of verses read the whole verse in context and maybe then you'll understand the true meaning.

The acts by those people in the news story is not the behaviour of a Muslim. Its just the media using the Islam as a excuse for their behaviour. Had you briefly looked into Islam (you say you studied it but your posts say otherwise) you would immediately realise what they have done is forbidden. Every muslim I've come across has completely condemned what they've done.

Clearly you're just an ignorant person who is consuming the rubbish force fed to you by the media (specifically daily mail) instead of believing everything you read and hear. Why don't you do a bit of research yourself. If you're not interested then don't speak unnecessarily, you're only making yourself look stupid.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Kazza61 said:


> Maybe not the most mature or constructive addition to the debate but I suppose it nudges your post count up a bit.


BITE!


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

teramobil said:


> and I totally 110% agree with you mate. I am an atheist.... but the only thing I couldn't agree with was that you said I am using personal experiences and prejudices to chastise them but I am not going only by my own personal experience or my family's experience. my views on islam and muslims are based on a nation's experience.... over 40-45 million people....


Okay, so starting to understand a bit more where you're coming from.

But take the emotion out of your circumstances and you can see through the fog (I know it may not be something you can do, but you grew up here from a young age, so have the capacity to form your own opinion and take a wider view point)... I'll leave it there.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

h901 said:


> It seems that you've got a problem with Islam and Muslims and you're trying to use this news story as a basis to release all your hate.
> 
> Firstly if you've ever read Quran, you will understand and realise that it states that killing innocent people is prohibited. It likens the fact of killing one person the same as killing the whole of mankind. So I don't see where you're coming from.
> 
> ...


Yes, I do have problems with muslims and islam.... The thing is I have the guts to admit it 

and i dont consum what media gives me.... my views are based on facts and experience


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

teramobil said:


> Yes, I do have problems with muslims and islam.... The thing is I have the guts to admit it
> 
> and i dont consum what media gives me.... my views are based on facts and experience


Obviously you do as everything you've said is wrong.

Had it been based on facts you'll be able to give references to what you've said.

Instead of using this thread to slander Islam and Muslims, why don't you keep you're close minded ignorant opinions to yourself.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i hate everyone


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i dont know whether to laugh or cry at threads like this anymore :confused1:


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

They should be put on the range tied to a target at a fusiller battalion, or used for bayonet training instead of a dummy


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

teramobil said:


> okay, I didnt say I know it all.... I only said I know more about Islam and muslims that he does
> 
> but he seemed to keep trying to push me in the corner by asking me how long did it take me to learn this and how long did it take me to learn that!!?!?
> 
> ...


I didn't see you mention anyones skin colour? Unless I missed that or a post was edited :confused1:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

"Bring back the death penalty"

"Let the EDL loose on them"

Great idea. The best way to show people that murder and racial intolerance is wrong is to murder them or allow the racist EDL to beat them to death?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

h901 said:


> It seems that you've got a problem with Islam and Muslims and you're trying to use this news story as a basis to release all your hate.
> 
> Firstly if you've ever read Quran, you will understand and realise that it states that killing innocent people is prohibited. It likens the fact of killing one person the same as killing the whole of mankind. So I don't see where you're coming from.
> 
> ...


From what I read his views and opinions came from experience not media. Although the quran States killing innocent ppl is prohibited if 'some' are still doing it and lots are then no matter what it states it's not behind adhered to by all Muslims is it. Why does he need to quote, he wasn't plucking from the air he was telling ppl his experiences that he and family suffered did u miss that bit?

Quote...'the acts of those ppl in the news story is NOT the behaviour of a Muslim' unquote... In this case the media didn't use hype at all it was right in front of our eyes, blood dripping from his hands he said he was a Muslim, he said he did it for allah he said it was an eye for eye tooth for tooth and in court talked of nothing but being a Muslim and islam.. Saying the Quran clearly states it's forbidden is making your argument worse given he was preaching the damn thing!!!

When u see a man with a machete dripping with blood and an innocent soldier left dead because he wore an army rucksack I'm sorry it requires no research what's so ever, if u can't see that I figure ur the ignorant one.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> From what I read his views and opinions came from experience not media. Although the quran States killing innocent ppl is prohibited if 'some' are still doing it and lots are then no matter what it states it's not behind adhered to by all Muslims is it. Why does he need to quote, he wasn't plucking from the air he was telling ppl his experiences that he and family suffered did u miss that bit?
> 
> Quote...'the acts of those ppl in the news story is NOT the behaviour of a Muslim' unquote... In this case the media didn't use hype at all it was right in front of our eyes, blood dripping from his hands he said he was a Muslim, he said he did it for allah he said it was an eye for eye tooth for tooth and in court talked of nothing but being a Muslim and islam.. Saying the Quran clearly states it's forbidden is making your argument worse given he was preaching the damn thing!!!
> 
> When u see a man with a machete dripping with blood and an innocent soldier left dead because he wore an army rucksack I'm sorry it requires no research what's so ever, if u can't see that I figure ur the ignorant one.


A Catholic priest that abuses young boys still calls himself a Catholic.

Just because the lunatic calls himself a Muslim, doesn't mean all Muslims share the same views. In the same way that nearly all Catholics don't abuse young boys.

I don't think anyone here is for one second trying to play down what those c*nts did... Certainly not me. But what scares me more if i'm honest is the reaction and call to arms from some against a certain race/religion for which the vast majority don't share the views of the extremists.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

The killer is obviously a confused individual but I sympathize with his political message. It's not right we have invaded these Arab countries for nothing more than material gain and weapons contracts and to further the ambition of Israel who has embedded itself deep within US politics like a cancer. The aim of Israel is Zionism, through and through. I'm white British but I'm not on the side of the British, I would not fight for this country or it's allies. I think what the UK has done to some countries over the last 100 years has been horrific and unjust


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

no-way said:


> A Catholic priest that abuses young boys still calls himself a Catholic.
> 
> Just because the lunatic calls himself a Muslim, doesn't mean all Muslims share the same views. In the same way that nearly all Catholics don't abuse young boys.
> 
> I don't think anyone here is for one second trying to play down what those c*nts did... Certainly not me. But what scares me more if i'm honest is the reaction and call to arms from some against a certain race/religion for which the vast majority don't share the views of the extremists.


x2 on this, fair point.

It's a shame you're preaching to the deaf. People will always find a religion/race/ethnicity to hate on just look at history blacks, Jews, Irish and now Muslims.

Soon enough someone new will come along and it will be all eyes on them. Those that was previously hating on them will just move on to the new group to hate and so on.

OP has got a point that some Islamic States don't treat other religions well and fairly. It's ashamed because the Quran states each to his own religion and god. Judgement is reserved to god not man, man shall not judge man.

If you look at the time of the quotes calling for Muslims to take up arms against non Muslims you will find it coincides with the time of the crusades, and if you look in history you will see the west trying to spread Christianity to the easy and the easy spreading Islam to the west.

Both religions fought in order to grow and gain more followers. Both took up arms and both preached that they are the only true and just religion/god.

I come from a family of both Catholics and Muslims and know for a fact if both religions are followed as they are supposed to there wouldn't be the bloodshed or hatred going on now. But sadly that's not the case.

It's a case of people using select parts and targeting people that are easily manipulated to do their bidding for them.

It doesn't take much. Find a guy that doesn't have much going for him, make him feel like he now has a family 'a brotherhood'. Make him feel as if he is making a big change in the world, fighting for good, like he really matters, like this is down to him and that without him it won't be possible.

If the person doing the convincing/brainwashing is good enough they will have created and extremist willing to carry out actions and murder innocents.

What I'm trying to get at is that these guys that murdered Lee Rigby aren't considered Muslims as they have gone against the sanctity of life that Islam preaches. Lee Rigby was murdered and he is just one of hundreds of innocent people that have lost their lives for nothing.

But tarring ever muslim with the same brush doesn't get anyone anywhere, look back at history and you'll see what I mean.

Oh and before anyone asks I'm an atheist


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

if the consequences were more severe in the uk, ud find foreigners would be less inclined to do such things. theres been a serious amount of polish and other eastern europeans committing murder, rape and fraud in this country


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Machine1983 said:


> if the consequences were more severe in the uk, ud find foreigners would be less inclined to do such things. theres been a serious amount of polish and other eastern europeans committing murder, rape and fraud in this country


Not sure what that's got to do with this case, but I doubt it... you're not going to murder someone just because you think 10-15 years isn't too bad :lol:


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

supermancss said:


> we'll never get the death penalty back anytime soon...
> 
> *Do you think its more of a punishment* to have to spend a long time in prison (probably in segregation to keep him from harm)
> 
> ...


yeah, for us, average Joe Bloggs footing the bill in taxes because these cnuts cant just live peacefully without ripping each other to pieces


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Not all muslims are terrorists.. but most terrorists identify themselves as muslim.

I have read enough of the Quran to see the reasons why.


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

No but youd think twice about murdering someone in saudi arabia, hence the very low crime rate. no their country isnt perfect but we should pick and choose wat works to make a better system, people in this country just dont have the stomach for it anymore. so the consequences now are getting bed and board in a nice hotel



2004mark said:


> Not sure what that's got to do with this case, but I doubt it... you're not going to murder someone just because you think 10-15 years isn't too bad :lol:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Machine1983 said:


> No but youd think twice about murdering someone in saudi arabia, hence the very low crime rate. no their country isnt perfect but we should pick and choose wat works to make a better system, people in this country just dont have the stomach for it anymore. so the consequences now are getting bed and board in a nice hotel


I see your point, but you could say the death penalty in the USA would deter people but it doesn't seem too.


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

no death by lethal injection is not really much of a deterrant. but after witnessing several slow hangings, and people defecating and writhing on a rope for 20 mins, ud bear that in mind before u did wat u were goin to do..........


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Death penalty for a deterrent assumes a level of rational thinking. In cases like this, I don't think the person is of rational mindset


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

ud be surprised how much a gruesome death wud make someone rational. the only times this wouldnt be the case is domestics, all rationality really does go out the window


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Machine1983 said:


> No but youd think twice about murdering someone in saudi arabia, hence the very low crime rate. no their country isnt perfect but we should pick and choose wat works to make a better system, people in this country just dont have the stomach for it anymore. so the consequences now are getting bed and board in a nice hotel


Sounds like you are pro Sharia law for the UK. Which side are you on again?


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

just pro taking the best bits from diff nations. the laws in this country are pathetic. theres no real consequences. they say u cant take the law in to ur own hands for justice, yet the law does nothing to them


----------



## Ben-Joe (Jul 22, 2013)

teramobil said:


> look at this scum of the earth!!! waste of space! waste of air! lower than low! uneducated pr!ck!
> 
> he sits there and explains how he did it and why he did it when infact he shouldn't even be allowed to breath for one more second!
> 
> ...


Mate, what do you mean by "send him back to where he came from"? He sounds more London than I do


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

black as coal to me thats not a londoner


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

The man was educated , he's clearly not just some low IQ easily manipulated type, he knew exactly what he was doing.

Maybe it was after reading verses such as this he made up his mind to carry out this murder;

Quran (33:60-62) - "If the hypocrites, and those in whose hearts is a disease, and the alarmists in the city do not cease, We verily shall urge thee on against them, then they will be your neighbors in it but a little while. Accursed, they will be seized wherever found and slain with a (fierce) slaughter."

Quran (47:3-4) - "Those who reject Allah follow vanities, while those who believe follow the truth from their lord. Thus does Allah set forth form men their lessons by similitude. Therefore when you meet in battle those who disbelieve, then smite the necks until when you have overcome them, then make (them) prisoners,"

Quran (48:29) - "Muhammad is the messenger of Allah. And those with him are hard (ruthless) against the disbelievers and merciful among themselves"

Quran (17:16) - "And when We wish to destroy a town, We send Our commandment to the people of it who lead easy lives, but they transgress therein; thus the word proves true against it, so We destroy it with utter destruction."

Muslim (1:33) - the Messenger of Allah said: I have been commanded to fight against people till they testify that there is no god but Allah, that Muhammad is the messenger of Allah

Bukhari (52:177) - Allah's Apostle said, "The Hour will not be established until you fight with the Jews, and the stone behind which a Jew will be hiding will say. "O Muslim! There is a Jew hiding behind me, so kill him.

Bukhari (8:387) - Allah's Apostle said, "I have been ordered to fight the people till they say: 'None has the right to be worshipped but Allah'. And if they say so, pray like our prayers, face our Qibla and slaughter as we slaughter, then their blood and property will be sacred to us and we will not interfere with them except legally."

Muslim (20:4645) - "...He (the Messenger of Allah) did that and said: There is another act which elevates the position of a man in Paradise to a grade one hundred (higher), and the elevation between one grade and the other is equal to the height of the heaven from the earth. He (Abu Sa'id) said: What is that act? He replied: Jihad in the way of Allah! Jihad in the way of Allah!"

Muslim (19:4294) - "When the Messenger of Allah (may peace be upon him) appointed anyone as leader of an army or detachment he would especially exhort him... He would say: Fight in the name of Allah and in the way of Allah. Fight against those who disbelieve in Allah. Make a holy war... When you meet your enemies who are polytheists, invite them to three courses of action. If they respond to any one of these, you also accept it and withhold yourself from doing them any harm. Invite them to (accept) Islam; if they respond to you, accept it from them and desist from fighting against them... If they refuse to accept Islam, demand from them the Jizya. If they agree to pay, accept it from them and hold off your hands. If they refuse to pay the tax, seek Allah's help and fight them."

Tabari 9:69 "Killing Unbelievers is a small matter to us"

Bukhari 1:35 "The person who participates in (Holy Battles) in Allah's cause and nothing compels him do so except belief in Allah and His Apostle, will be recompensed by Allah either with a reward, or booty ( if he survives) or will be admitted to Paradise ( if he is killed)."

Ibn Ishaq/Hisham 327: - "Allah said, 'A prophet must slaughter before collecting captives. A slaughtered enemy is driven from the land. Muhammad, you craved the desires of this world, its goods and the ransom captives would bring. But Allah desires killing them to manifest the religion.'"


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Kazza61 said:


> Mate you need to get a grip. These callous murders are cvnts. Some Muslims are cvnts. Some Christians are cvnts. Some Atheists are cvnts. But just being a Muslim or a Christian or an Atheist doesn't automatically mean you are a cvnt.


Although to be fair if you want to be able to justify doing something cnutish, it really does help to have a religious framework to refer to. It's not quite so easy when you only have secular ideas to wave around.

:rolleye:


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

i agree with most of that


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Machine1983 said:


> if the consequences were more severe in the uk, ud find foreigners would be less inclined to do such things. theres been a serious amount of polish and other eastern europeans committing murder, rape and fraud in this country


Figures?


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

I'll be very happy when this is all over and he's nicely locked up somewhere so someone can put a plastty bag over his head and send him on his way.

I really don't have the time for him....


----------



## Ben-Joe (Jul 22, 2013)

teramobil said:


> No you are the sharpest tool in the box!! I love it when something like this (especially something to do with politics, religion etc) gets posted on internet, people like you (internet warriers) start banging on their chest and try to look clever and educated!!!!!!!
> 
> as i said where i've come from we had to studdy the **** thing!! our day and nights, our TV programs, our radio shows, our news papers and everything else was based upon Islam and I've seen and read and heard more about islam that you and people like you ever would ever imagine..
> 
> ...


What did these Muslims do to you and your family? Go on tell us.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

teramobil said:


> and i wont call them "men" either!! there is no word for them as of yet!!!! other than sum of the earth... even animals wont do what they did to their own kind.........


LMAO animals kill and eat each other including their own babys, rethink analogy.

i agree with you though


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Machine1983 said:


> black as coal to me thats not a londoner


Can you elaborate on that?


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

get2big said:


> Not all muslims are terrorists.. but most terrorists identify themselves as muslim.
> 
> I have read enough of the Quran to see the reasons why.


they dont lol

are the ira muslim? first example i can think of close to home


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

supermancss said:


> they dont lol
> 
> are the ira muslim? first example i can think of close to home


they dont what?

Do you really want to compare the ira to the amount of islamic terrorism worlwide?


----------



## wtw (Jan 10, 2013)

Machine1983 said:


> black as coal to me thats not a londoner


What the fck is this?!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

teramobil said:


> I appreciate what you are saying... as I said before, I never read the quran and no i didn't read the bible either.. had much better things to do in life to be honest!
> 
> however, quran has much more stuff to top that!
> 
> ...


I am now a convert.


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

wats to elaborate on?



no-way said:


> Can you elaborate on that?


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> From what I read his views and opinions came from experience not media. Although the quran States killing innocent ppl is prohibited if 'some' are still doing it and lots are then no matter what it states it's not behind adhered to by all Muslims is it. Why does he need to quote, he wasn't plucking from the air he was telling ppl his experiences that he and family suffered did u miss that bit?
> 
> Quote...'the acts of those ppl in the news story is NOT the behaviour of a Muslim' unquote... In this case the media didn't use hype at all it was right in front of our eyes, blood dripping from his hands he said he was a Muslim, he said he did it for Allah he said it was an eye for eye tooth for tooth and in court talked of nothing but being a Muslim and islam.. Saying the Quran clearly states it's forbidden is making your argument worse given he was preaching the damn thing!!!
> 
> When u see a man with a machete dripping with blood and an innocent soldier left dead because he wore an army rucksack I'm sorry it requires no research what's so ever, if u can't see that I figure ur the ignorant one.


A suitable response is not justified. Your post is nonsense from the beginning. You clearly haven't understood what I wrote and instead you're just spewing rubbish.


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

oooo i like this an arguement for once that doesnt involve myself


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

get2big said:


> The man was educated , he's clearly not just some low IQ easily manipulated type, he knew exactly what he was doing.
> 
> Maybe it was after reading verses such as this he made up his mind to carry out this murder;
> 
> ...


I checked the references to the verse you've quoted and clearly you've quoted them out of context. Also the translations of these verses are missing vital information.

For Example:

Quran (33:60-62) - "If the hypocrites, and those in whose hearts is a disease, and the alarmists in the city do not cease, We verily shall urge thee on against them, then they will be your neighbors in it but a little while. Accursed, they will be seized wherever found and slain with a (fierce) slaughter."

This verse is referring to the city of Madinah in Saudi Arabia and in regards to what was happening at that time. Not now. Read the verses in their context with correct (not doctored) translations and you will soon understand your ignorance.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

IS this where all the 'red' members meet up?


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

u dont have the minerals to be a red member or to get involved in the discussion



SwAn1 said:


> IS this where all the 'red' members meet up?


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

h901 said:


> I checked the references to the verse you've quoted and clearly you've quoted them out of context. Also the translations of these verses are missing vital information.
> 
> For Example:
> 
> ...


Ok i pulled them from a website, maybe they have been doctored, but explain to me why the vast majority of terrorism is commited in the name of islam?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Machine1983 said:


> u dont have the minerals to be a red member or to get involved in the discussion


True I'm not a racist cu.nt. As you were


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

everyones racist u clown. theyre 'not racist' until a muslim family moves in nxt door then its a diff story, or ur boss promotes the black guy instead o u, then it all changes eh pal


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Machine1983 said:


> wats to elaborate on?


The fact that you seem to have said that he was too black to be a londoner?

Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

How do you know I'm not black?


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

so wat if i did?



no-way said:


> The fact that you seem to have said that he was too black to be a londoner?
> 
> Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

if u r thats ur problem 



SwAn1 said:


> How do you know I'm not black?


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

last time i was in london whites were in the minority. is it coz i iz black?


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Machine1983 said:


> so wat if i did?


You clearly don't like being a member on here so I'll not bother wasting anymore time on you.


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

The reason for thats because of people like on this forum that dnt hav the minerals to say fk all, and protest their anti racism outa fear of lookin racist



get2big said:


> last time i was in london whites were in the minority. is it coz i iz black?


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Machine1983 said:


> The reason for thats because of people like on this forum that dnt hav the minerals to say fk all, and protest their anti racism outa fear of lookin racist


The reason for what? Im confused brother


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Machine1983 said:


> black as coal to me thats not a londoner


Reported. This isn't acceptable.


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

I think the pc word nowadays that gets thrown about constantly that ur lookin for is innapropriate?



Major Eyeswater said:


> Reported. This isn't acceptable.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Machine1983 said:


> I think the pc word nowadays that gets thrown about constantly that ur lookin for is innapropriate?


Well....


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

get2big said:


> Ok i pulled them from a website, maybe they have been doctored, but explain to me why the vast majority of terrorism is commited in the name of islam?


The majority of terrorism is blamed on Muslims and the religion of Islam.

Your statement is completely wrong and shows how narrow minded you are.

If you actually looked beyond what the media displays and understood what you were saying.

Terrorism is the act of causing terror. The americans and british have been causing terror in a lot of the Muslim countries since how long.

Since 2001 which is 12 years ago they have been in Afganistan causing terror amongst the people. Iraq was invaded in 2003 by the americans. Israel is committing terror acts of the people of Palestine constantly.

Muslims were blamed for the attack on twin towers which was proven to be an inside job. Even so it was one attack (which the Muslims never did). Whereas they acts of terror named above have been going on for years and are mostly still going on.

These are just a few examples and there are many many more.

The religion of Islam does not condone any acts of unlawful killing, be it of a believer or a disbeliever. So instead of just listening to what the media is saying Muslims said and Muslims did, think for yourself and stop being a puppet who strings are being pulled. You are being manipulated from right in front of your faces and you have yet to realise.

A person who thinks logically would read what the religion is about rather than listen what people say its about. To read what its about read the whole Quran and then make your decision. I can assure you, your opinions will most certainly change. Read about it from the source, the Quran not from the newspapers.

Thats all


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Machine1983 said:


> I think the pc word nowadays that gets thrown about constantly that ur lookin for is innapropriate?


No - I said exactly what I meant. Unacceptable

Saying that someone is the wrong colour to be a Londoner is racist & unacceptable. Doesn't matter if that person is a murdering scumbag.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Err narrow minded? the twin towers proven to be an inside job since when exactly? And last time I checked the mainsteam media where all for islam, for example the bbc has a muslim as the head of the religious dept.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

h901 said:


> The majority of terrorism is blamed on Muslims and the religion of Islam.
> 
> Your statement is completely wrong and shows how narrow minded you are.
> 
> ...


Ps I dont agree with the british and amercian governments actions overseas either.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

h901 said:


> The majority of terrorism is blamed on Muslims and the religion of Islam.
> 
> Your statement is completely wrong and shows how narrow minded you are.
> 
> ...


Surah

9:123

"O you who have believed, fight those adjacent to you of the disbelievers and let them find in you harshness. And know that Allah is with the righteous."

Was this taken out of context as well?


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Just to keep this simple.

Most of the posters trying to say ill against Muslims and the Quran, have no basic understanding of the religion and are plucking verses from the internet to prove their point.

Each verse is linked to other verses, the interpretation is not a matter of taking the literal meaning from one verse. This is supported by tafsir (explanation) and hadith books, which explain the context of these verses. Qualified people can give the true meaning of the verses as they have studied the book in depth to give rulings (fatwas), which are derived from these verses.

These extremists are doing this in the name of religion according to their interpretation and their school of thought, which is ultimately an excuse to carry out savage attacks on innocents but gives them a reason. There are approx 1.5 billion Muslims in the world, if the Quran was interpreted correctly according to many posters and these extremists, then I think we would be seeing these brutalities of the Lee Rigby case on a daily basis  We would be seeing a majority of Al Qaeeda types of terrorists groups, where as in the climate we live in they are certainly not even 1% of the muslim population 

Just an example:

Fatwa on terrorism

Fatwa on Terrorism is 600-page Islamic decree against terrorism and suicide bombings released in March 2010. This fatwa is a direct refutation of the ideology of Al-Qaeda and Taliban. It is one of the most extensive ruling, an "absolute" condemnation of terrorism without "any excuses or pretexts" which goes further than ever and declares terrorism as kufr under Islamic law.[4] It was produced in Canada[5] by an influential Muslim scholar Dr Muhammad Tahir-ul-Qadri and was launched in London on March 2, 2010. Dr Qadri said during the launch "Terrorism is terrorism, violence is violence and it has no place in Islamic teaching and no justification can be provided for it, or any kind of excuses or ifs or buts." According to CNN, experts see the fatwa as a significant blow to terrorist recruiting.[6]

On July 2, 2013 at Lahore (Pakistan) 50 Muslim Scholars of Sunni Ittehad Council (SIC) issued a collective fatwa (decree) against suicide bombings, killing of innocent people, bomb attacks, and targeted killings declaring them as Haram or forbidden.[7]

Fatwas promoting violence against a particular individual

Fatwas involving violence are more likely to be well known than other fatwas, especially to non-Muslims. One possible reason is that non-Muslims regard most fatwas as not affecting them, but fatwas involving violence can potentially affect them. Fatwas do not only affect non-Muslims. It is important to note that a Fatwa is meant to be issued by a legal scholar, not by any political entity. Generally, any given case may have many fatwas (legal opinions) written by the scholars of the region and time. The fatwa backed by the State is the one with legal power

Just like with any religion\race\cause you will get an extreme element, that's humans for you, this will always exist as the truth will be twisted to suit their own desires


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

get2big said:


> Surah
> 
> 9:123
> 
> ...


No offence but copying and pasting verses with no context and understanding of the menaing is pointless. As you clearly have not even the fundamental understanding to quote and interpret these


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Imy79 said:


> Just to keep this simple.
> 
> Most of the posters trying to say ill against Muslims and the Quran, have no basic understanding of the religion and are plucking verses from the internet to prove their point.
> 
> ...


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Imy79 said:


> No offence but copying and pasting verses with no context and understanding of the menaing is pointless. As you clearly have not even the fundamental understanding to quote and interpret these


No offense but on what authority do you have the fundamental understanding to interpret this text? your local mullah?


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

teramobil said:


> okay, I didnt say I know it all.... I only said I know more about Islam and muslims that he does
> 
> but he seemed to keep trying to push me in the corner by asking me how long did it take me to learn this and how long did it take me to learn that!!?!?
> 
> ...


I asked how long did it take you to read them. Not learn them. Re-read my posts again. And yes I negged you due to your comment about mossie brothers or whatever it was. I asked you if that was racist and you didn't reply so I took it as it was.


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

John Andrew said:


> I think in these cases the police should shoot them, they always can say he was reaching for his weapon! They are just just acting in self defense. Seems to work in Australia.
> 
> Saves the cost of trials and why give them any publicity, that's the only reason they do it. Kill them and ignore them all. The Koran calls for an eye for an eye. I have lived in Islamic communities and never had a problem! It's a hateful minority!
> 
> Good luck all, John


The police did shot them, if they killed them the police would be on trail for murder


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

teramobil said:


> and I totally 110% agree with you mate. I am an atheist.... but the only thing I couldn't agree with was that you said I am using personal experiences and prejudices to chastise them but I am not going only by my own personal experience or my family's experience. my views on islam and muslims are based on a nation's experience.... over 40-45 million people....


Just out of genuine curiosity. What nation are you from?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

MunchieBites said:


> what i dont understand is, if he has admitted it (as he did yesterday) why are they still gonig ahead with the trial??


I believe (and might have already been mentioned but not been through this thread yet), if they went guilty at first they couldn't just stand a normal trial. Go not guilty and they can drag it out through the courts and get publicity


----------



## DarkLord (May 23, 2013)

teramobil said:


> I thought they were born here.... then kill them in the public..... set EDL loose on them... they will know how to deal with these cvnts!


You sound as bad as them. Obviously as less educated as well.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> The killer is obviously a confused individual but I sympathize with his political message. It's not right we have invaded these Arab countries for nothing more than material gain and weapons contracts and to further the ambition of Israel who has embedded itself deep within US politics like a cancer. The aim of Israel is Zionism, through and through. I'm white British but I'm not on the side of the British, I would not fight for this country or it's allies. I think what the UK has done to some countries over the last 100 years has been horrific and unjust


perfect post, its ok for the west/israel to have weapons of mass destruction invade muslim countries kill innocent people, stick their noses in other countries business, yet when a muslim tries to protect/defend their land their labelled as terrorists


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

get2big said:


> No offense but on what authority do you have the fundamental understanding to interpret this text? your local mullah?


You clearly have not understood my post and the message from it and proved what I said earlier, you have not a clue about the subject you are taking about. No offence, I have not got the energy to debate and go around in circles as it proves nothing 

Everyoen is entitled to an opinion, I dont agree with yours, you will nto agree with mines


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

teramobil said:


> I hope you are joking mate! I am an atheist but I know for a fact that quran is 1000 times worse than bible.....


How can you know for a fact when you haven't read it or studied it? :/

I've read it , didn't find anything brutal or nasty? I mean if it was true then why is it the fastest growing religion ?

Shame some nutters do bad and the their religion pops up. These idiots are just deranged and brain washed.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

John Andrew said:


> I think in these cases the police should shoot them, they always can say he was reaching for his weapon! They are just just acting in self defense. Seems to work in Australia.
> 
> Saves the cost of trials and why give them any publicity, that's the only reason they do it. Kill them and ignore them all. The Koran calls for an eye for an eye. I have lived in Islamic communities and never had a problem! It's a hateful minority!
> 
> Good luck all, John


Well said, don't give them the platform, one of their motives was to get recognised and prove a point. We know there are atrocities around the involved against Muslims, doesn't mean you do an inhumane act to make yourself heard. They don;t deserve to be able to speak and say what they have to, what these two men did is beyond comprehension and look at how casually they speak about it, disgusting. he was a father, a son and a partner to someone, you brutal cretins.


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Machine1983 said:


> black as coal to me thats not a londoner


you stupid cvnt


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Tonk007 said:


> perfect post, its ok for the west/israel to have weapons of mass destruction invade muslim countries kill innocent people, stick their noses in other countries business, yet when a muslim tries to protect/defend their land their labelled as terrorists


That is politics for you, leaders, who unfortunately get chosen do not exactly to things beneficial to the country and have other motives and gains. As we know how trustworthy these figures are.


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

teramobil said:


> I thought they were born here.... then kill them in the public..... set EDL loose on them... they will know how to deal with these cvnts!


They are wrong... You can't use it to justify what the edl do though :/


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

ableton said:


> you stupid cvnt


It is not worth speaking to people like that, I put them in the same boat as these two tw&ts, they are minority and always will be, not worth wasting your breath on them.

Uneducated and have no sense of any realism and racist beyond believe, its disgusting


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

geeby112 said:


> How can you know for a fact when you haven't read it or studied it? :/
> 
> I've read it , didn't find anything brutal or nasty? I mean if it was true then why is it the fastest growing religion ?
> 
> Shame some nutters do bad and the their religion pops up. These idiots are just deranged and brain washed.


He probably copied a few verses from anti-muslim sites and put them up, he's studied it in depth


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

One thing, we forget, the family who have to listen and go through this after trying to cope with a loss like that, been there, its the most distraught thing you will ever go through....


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

That's the thing with people here , when it's "anti Muslim " time they copy and paste? As mentioned most of the sites are false. Go read a book and study it's peace and message.

Anyway I'm still confused where he's from and what these so called Muslims did?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Considering bodybuilding is such a multi-cultural sport, some of the views in this thread are really disappointing. Apply the same sort of thinking to the last Olympia and 7 of the top 10 are out of the picture. (And one of the remaining white guys is German - might as well start the 'who won the war' stuff and dispense with him too). Not much of a sport left if we apply racist thinking to it is there?


----------



## medicalstudent (Oct 31, 2013)

teramobil said:


> the thing is the whole quran is fvcked up!!!!!


Quite insulting to say the least, try reading the whole thing instead of cherry picking things and taking them out of context.

I see this thread spiralling into a ****fest.


----------



## medicalstudent (Oct 31, 2013)

teramobil said:


> No you are the sharpest tool in the box!! I love it when something like this (especially something to do with politics, religion etc) gets posted on internet, people like you (internet warriers) start banging on their chest and try to look clever and educated!!!!!!!
> 
> as i said where i've come from we had to studdy the **** thing!! our day and nights, our TV programs, our radio shows, our news papers and everything else was based upon Islam and I've seen and read and heard more about islam that you and people like you ever would ever imagine..
> 
> ...


What's quite funny is without these "muslim thugs" this whole country would fall flat on its ass. Go and take a look at any hospital in the UK. Take a look how many Muslim doctors etc. are serving their communities. If anything Muslims are more likely to relieve you and your family of "pain" than any other religion.

Ignorance level is over 9000.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Imy79 said:


> That is politics for you, leaders, who unfortunately get chosen do not exactly to things beneficial to the country and have other motives and gains. As we know how trustworthy these figures are.


I know this, but i was refering to the ignorent normal people like the op who hates muslims for what ever reason

but is to narrow minded to see/accept the attrocities taking place in muslim countries due to the west/israel


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

bigmitch69 said:


> I asked how long did it take you to read them. Not learn them. Re-read my posts again. And yes I negged you due to your comment about mossie brothers or whatever it was. I asked you if that was racist and you didn't reply so I took it as it was.


You do know Muslims are not a race of people? The same as Christians are not a race....


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Cactus87 said:


> You do know Muslims are not a race of people? The same as Christians are not a race....


Technically they are.

From Wikipedia:

"Race is a classification system used to categorize humans into large and distinct populations or groups by anatomical, *cultural*, ethnic, genetic, geographical, historical, linguistic, *religious*, and/or social affiliation."

But let's not be too pedantic. Bigotry, racism or whatever you want to call it is justification for mindless hate and we don't need it on here.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Many of the people who point to these loathesome individuals & say "look - that's what Islam is all about," would find it ridiculous if someone pointed to the Westbro Baptist Church & said "Look - that's what Christianity is all about."


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

All religion seems to give people justification to demonize anyone not part of "my gang" and commit atrocious acts of violence and dehumanisation to them in the name of god... Christians are just as bad if not worse over history. I don't know if I can ever forgive Islam for the burning of the library of Alexandria though  we will never know what was lost with that act of dogmatic idiocy.

"Religion is the last refuge of human savagery."

Alfred North Whitehead


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2013)

From what I gather about Islam, the faith as a whole does more harm than good

I don't know the ins and outs. most of my knowledge comes from a friend who is muslim, I'd say he was a borderline extremist. He's explained in detail what it's all about, and to be fair I think there are a range of different views on what being a muslim entails

I am supposed to be a catholic, but can't bring myself to believe in any of it, I wish I could, in fact if anything I wish I had faith in Islam.. The thought of this world being a 'drop in the ocean' (in his words) compared to what is next would be a comforting one, which I believe is the reason why it's so easy to be convinced from day 1

Not all muslims are terrorists no, I see the whole thing as more harm than good because it's a selfish one, for example die in the name of allah and be rewarded? That includes what these men did, being a 'martyr', in my religious education experience I don't once recall coming across anything which suggests harming anyone else, in the name of anybody, is anything but bad and punishable. 'My' religion is all about helping others and doing the right thing, from what I gather Islam is about spending your whole life proving yourself, even if that involves insulting others, forcing your views upon them or even dying.. For example I was told off a muslim who I didn't even know that I was dirty because I didn't shave my armpits? Religion is a made up belief which ultimately brings peace of mind and hope on the harsh reality of death, someone telling me I'm dirty for not changing how my body is naturally is a joke, I don't see how anyone who hasn't had the spiel drilled in to their head from day one could justify the thought process of such a selfish and inconsiderate faith

As for whoever said you can't claim all muslims are terrorists because not all christians touch little boys, muslims bring terrorism(amongst other things) in the name of their faith, these pedophiles didn't touch little boys in the name of God they did it because touching little kids turns them on, big difference


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Cactus87 said:


> You do know Muslims are not a race of people? The same as Christians are not a race....


I never stated they were but the post below yours seems to prove your wrong and that they although may not be a race, it's still racist.

I simply asked how long it took the OP to read the books he claims to be [email protected]@t. Simple questions that only needed a simple answer yet he could not do it.

So abusing a faith such as Muslims or Catholics, what is that called if you don't think its racist?

Do you think it's exceptable to class ALL of one religious following as bad due to the actions of some of the followers?

2 more simple questions that require nothing more than 2 simple answers (unless your like the OP that's needs to vent again or something)


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

medicalstudent said:


> What's quite funny is without these "muslim thugs" this whole country would fall flat on its ass. Go and take a look at any hospital in the UK. Take a look how many Muslim doctors etc. are serving their communities. If anything Muslims are more likely to relieve you and your family of "pain" than any other religion.
> 
> Ignorance level is over 9000.


what a childish and poor come back..

anyway, to those who asked what nation i was from, 1st- I class myself as British and I WILL fight for this country if needed but if you are wondering what country I was born in then I am not going get into too many details... I will only post a few pictures from the past and present of the country and you will see what muslims and islam have done to the nation, some of you might find out by looking at the pic's :

at the end of the day pictures speak a thousand words!

Here is the guy who used to run the country only 30 years ago:







Him and his family:





Now these are the people who run the country and some of the pictures of how they treat their own people:





This is what happens if you speak your mind or say anything against them or islam:











As you can see islam is the cause of going backwards and torture and bloodshed and every single part of it is against humanity!!!!

None of you who came here and said "true islam" is good know anything about islam... why? simple, because you never experienced it...........


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

bigmitch69 said:


> I never stated they were but the post below yours seems to prove your wrong and that they although may not be a race, it's still racist.
> 
> I simply asked how long it took the OP to read the books he claims to be [email protected]@t. Simple questions that only needed a simple answer yet he could not do it.
> 
> ...


yes mate Wikipedia is the best source for information and research.. what was it again that you said? oh yeah, teramobil is not the sharpest tool in the box :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2013)

bigmitch69 said:


> I never stated they were but the post below yours seems to prove your wrong and that they although may not be a race, it's still racist.
> 
> I simply asked how long it took the OP to read the books he claims to be [email protected]@t. Simple questions that only needed a simple answer yet he could not do it.
> 
> ...


Don't take my opinion the wrong way mate I'm not here to argue but the way I see it if a certain portion of the faith follow beliefs which have no place in our society then it makes sense(to me) to get rid, even if it gets rid of the 'good ones'. In your question you make it seem like it's just 'some followers' who share the same beliefs but from what I gather you are wrong, your question would apply better to catholics because 'some' catholics want to touch kids, however the rest are strongly against it, in the muslim faith 'some' want to cause terror in the name of Islam, while a good portion of the rest share the same, (either roughly the same or similar) beliefs

As for some muslims being Doctors etc, that's completely irrelevant to the arguments that I've read so far, that's nothing to do with being a muslim that's just the way things turned out, people become doctors to get the shi*t* hot wage or to be prestigious and successful, yes some claim to do it because they want to help people, but see how many would be willing to help if it paid minimum wage :lol:



medicalstudent said:


> What's quite funny is without these "muslim thugs" this whole country would fall flat on its ass. Go and take a look at any hospital in the UK. Take a look how many Muslim doctors etc. are serving their communities. If anything Muslims are more likely to relieve you and your family of "pain" than any other religion.
> 
> Ignorance level is over 9000.


Last bit is relevant to you medicalstudent


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

teramobil said:


> yes mate Wikipedia is the best source for information and research.. what was it again that you said? oh yeah, teramobil is not the sharpest tool in the box :lol:


You didn't answer the 2 simple questions though did you? Probably because they are too hard for you. Nor did you answer my question about what nation are you from?

If you can't answer these there's no shame in admitting it.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

bigmitch69 said:


> You didn't answer the 2 simple questions though did you? Probably because they are too hard for you. Nor did you answer my question about what nation are you from?
> 
> If you can't answer these there's no shame in admitting it.


see again you proved that you are not the sharpest tool in the box!

go back to page 11 and take a look at my post with pictures! that will (in reality should) answer your questions!


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

teramobil said:


> anyway, to those who asked what nation i was from, 1st- I class myself as British and I WILL fight for this country if needed but if you are wondering what country I was born in then I am not going get into too many details...


From the vague details you give I think you were born outside Britain and then moved here. Which is brilliant.

HOWEVER you openly stated you don't pay taxes in this country. Another outsider not paying their way in Britain.

Bored of winding up this member now so I'm out :double ****:


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

bigmitch69 said:


> *From the vague details you give** I think **you were born outside Britain and then moved here*. Which is brilliant.
> 
> HOWEVER you openly stated you don't pay taxes in this country. Another outsider not paying their way in Britain.
> 
> Bored of winding up this member now so I'm out :double ****:


OMFG, you really are a fvcktard arent you?!? :lol:

I've already openly said I wasn't born here and came to this country as a child!? LOL

you are keep proving how sharp you are.. arent you LOL :lol: :thumb:

and I do pay my taxes as much as you do (even more because i earn twice of your monthly wage in a week)....

Yes, thats right.... run away..... love it


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

teramobil said:


> OMFG, you really are a fvcktard arent you?!? :lol:
> 
> I've already openly said I wasn't born here and came to this country as a child!? LOL
> 
> ...


Oh I'm back. Reduced to personal insults now? Is that because I've touched a nerve or you're just not educated enough to have a decent comeback?

You're the guy that didn't take his cat/ kittens to the vet right? Geez I would have thought anybody with half a brain would have done that. Oh wait you did after about 4 pages of people telling you to do it.

You earn how much more than me? Ha ha. I doubt that very much. I'll hang around if you want to debate but I don't argue with idiots nor will I get dragged into a personal insult slanging match with a keyboard warrior like yourself.

Now quickly think of a half decent comeback or just insult me again. Whichever is easiest for you.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

bigmitch69 said:


> Oh I'm back. Reduced to personal insults now? Is that because I've touched a nerve or you're just not educated enough to have a decent comeback?
> 
> You're the guy that didn't take his cat/ kittens to the vet right? Geez I would have thought anybody with half a brain would have done that. Oh wait you did after about 4 pages of people telling you to do it.
> 
> ...


you deserve to be insulted.. infact I think you get a buzz out of it you sick man lol

anyway, you are going in my ignore list now.. so you can chat sh!t as much as you want now lol


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

teramobil said:


> OMFG, you really are a fvcktard arent you?!? :lol:
> 
> I've already openly said I wasn't born here and came to this country as a child!? LOL *why have you put a question mark on this sentence?*
> 
> ...


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

there some proper mentalness going on in the this thread!


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> there some proper mentalness going on in the this thread!


I only asked how long it took him to read the bible ha ha


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Guys discussion is good

Personal insults not tolerated. Please conduct yourselves more like adults.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

before I put you in my ignore list

you should've asked a few other questions if you were trying to correct my English... but wait.. no you can't because you are not the sharpest tool in the box lol


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Once again, for those who want to know about "true islam" and what it does and also to find out "what nation" i was from, please refer to the page 11 of this thread!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

bigmitch69 said:


> I only asked how long it took him to read the bible ha ha


prob aslong as it took him to read the quran :lol:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

teramobil said:


> Once again, for those who want to know about "*true islam*" and what it does and also to find out "what nation" i was from, please refer to the page 11 of this thread!


The poor personal insults aside, this is where you are going so wrong. No one pro or anti Islam (or any other religion) can claim their view is true or correct. Religion is something people should make their own mind up about.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> The sad thing is they are getting the publicity.


and taking tax payers money....shed loads if it!

should be a private trial, no cameras etc, no publicity. Found gulity then out back and shot against a stone like in China. Simple.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

2004mark said:


> The poor personal insults aside, this is where you are going so wrong. No one pro or anti Islam (or any other religion) can claim their view is true or correct. Religion is something people should make their own mind up about.


exactly, and that is why I put them two words in double quotes! I've noticed a few people on this thread mentioned true islam this and true islam that.. so I've posted them pictures to show everyone what "true islam" is about


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

teramobil said:


> before I put you in my ignore list
> 
> you should've asked a few other questions if you were trying to correct my English... but wait.. no you can't because you are not the sharpest tool in the box lol


£20 to anyone that tell me what the above means? I'm stumped.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Guys discussion is good
> 
> Personal insults not tolerated. Please conduct yourselves more like adults.


Some people can't discuss though.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

teramobil said:


> exactly, and that is why I put them two words in double quotes! I've noticed a few people on this thread mentioned true islam this and true islam that.. so I've posted them pictures to show everyone what "true islam" is about


Yeah, but regurgating stuff you find on anti islam website makes you look just as much as a crackpot as those who do the same trying to claim the moon landings never happened.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Yeah, but regurgating stuff you find on anti islam website makes you look just as much as a crackpot as those who do the same trying to claim the moon landings never happened.


did any of those pictures I've posted come from any anti islam website ?! you don't seem to get it..... for the last time, I AM NOT READING ANY ANTI ISLAM WEBSITES, I AM NOT A MEMBER OF ANY ANTI ISLAM GROUP, I AM NOT IMAGINING STUFF...... I have experienced it first hand.... I've provided hard proof evidence by showing you the images of their violence against a nation and how backwards they are and you still have the cheek to come back and tell me that I am regurgating stuff I find on anti islam website!?!?!??!?!? the sooner you get that into your head the sooner this argument ends.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

teramobil said:


> ...... I have experienced it first hand....


 @2004mark isn't it obvious he took those photos himself on his iPhone :whistling:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

teramobil said:


> did any of those pictures I've posted come from any anti islam website ?! you don't seem to get it..... for the last time, I AM NOT READING ANY ANTI ISLAM WEBSITES, I AM NOT A MEMBER OF ANY ANTI ISLAM GROUP, I AM NOT IMAGINING STUFF...... I have experienced it first hand.... I've provided hard proof evidence by showing you the images of their violence against a nation and how backwards they are and you still have the cheek to come back and tell me that I am regurgating stuff I find on anti islam website!?!?!??!?!? the sooner you get that into your head the sooner this argument ends.


Ok then, call me presumptuous, but I'm guessing you didn't take those pictures yourself. So if not where did you find them? You can find evidence to back up any claim on the internet if you look for it.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Ok then, call me presumptuous, but I'm guessing you didn't take those pictures yourself. So if not where did you find them? You can find evidence to back up any claim on the internet if you look for it.


Ofcourse i didn't take those pictures myself as some where taken over 30 years ago and some where taken recently!

but none of those pic's been on ANTI ISLAM websites!

This argument is pointless. I can show you the scars on my dad's body, I can show you scars on my brothers body, I can show you the mass graves that these animals put my uncle in....

I don't even know what you trying to achieve here to be honest!

are you trying to make yourself look educated?

are you trying to me look like a fool?

are you trying to tell me that you know more about islam than me?

because if you are trying to do any of those then none of them worked so far!


----------



## dopper (Aug 11, 2010)

****not productive*****


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Closed before people get banned.


----------

